# MBI - Mobi Limited



## Parag0n (28 August 2007)

Pretty forward looking announcement from the company, just signed a JV deal with Crazy Johns.


MOBI LTD SIGNS EXCLUSIVE AGREEMENT WITH CRAZY JOHN’S
• MOBI LTD SIGNS EXCLUSIVE AGREEMENT WITH CRAZY JOHN’S
• JOINT VENTURE TO BE CREATED TO SELL MOBIDATA MOBILE
PRODUCTS IN AUSTRALIA, NZ AND EUROPE
• STRONG REVENUE AND PROFIT MODEL
The Board of Mobi Ltd is pleased to announce that it’s wholly owned subsidiary
MobiData Group has signed an exclusive agreement to form a joint venture company
with Crazy John’s to supply mobile applications and solutions (“NewCo”).
John Ilhan, CEO and Founder of Crazy John’s said “We are very pleased to be
partnering in this exciting project with Mobi. We believe the MobiData applications are
industry leading. But just as important as the applications is the MobiData platform to
deliver, manage and charge these applications. This platform which MobiData has
developed is world class and will enable Crazy John’s to deliver great value mobile
phone applications quickly and efficiently to our customers.”
Under the terms of the agreement, MobiData will control 30% of the new venture (70%
to Crazy John’s). MobiData will have an exclusive 3 year deal with NewCo to supply
mobile applications and content, as well as its Mobile Services Hub management
platform to the venture.
Upon expiry of the three year agreement, Crazy John’s will have the option to extend
this exclusivity for a further three years, and the rights to acquire the assets of
MobiData subject to shareholder and regulatory approval. Exclusivity will apply only to
Europe, Australia and New Zealand.
Crazy John’s will be responsible for all sales and marketing, with MobiData providing
all technology integration, customisation and new product development, as well as its
existing product portfolio. MobiData will retain all its intellectual property and will have
the exclusive rights to sell any and all new products to other markets internationally.
Mobi Limited ABN 98 009 805 298
114-118 Miller Street, West Melbourne VIC 3003
t: 03 9320 6035 f: (03) 9320 6001
The Board of Mobi Ltd are excited about forming this new joint venture with Australia’s
leading independent mobile retailer. Both partners have a number of new and
innovative ideas for developing the “hot” mobile data space in the Australasian and
European market place which they believe will deliver substantial cash flows and
profits.
Fabio Pannuti, Executive Chairman of Mobi Ltd said “This joint venture with an
industry leader such as Mr Ilhan and his business is highly significant. We are not
only delighted but also honoured to have been afforded the opportunity to partner with
Crzy John’s, a proven player in the telco space.”


----------



## Sweet Synergy (28 August 2007)

Technical chart looking very nice ... breaking a channel on huge volume.  Have shown weekly chart for perspective.  Today is the highest vol day ever for this share.  This has already retraced down to its gap in the last half hour, so my guess is it will continue to move up from here, due to the break from such a long consolidation and the momentum push behind it.

Todays news is promising ... so is the company as a whole ... as they also sell mobile service into the expanding Indian market (fastest growing market in the world I think) .  I'm really a tech trader but I think worth a read up if you're into fundamentals.

Cheers


----------



## UPKA (28 August 2007)

great find guys, looks like another EGO to me, i know nothing about the company tho, but the chart certainly looks good to me!


----------



## moses (28 August 2007)

And here is the EGO chart together with the MBI chart for comparison. If the comparison proves correct, then MBI is currently on the first teeny sign of a rise on the EGO chart, which would make this stock extremely attractive indeed!

So, 4c or 5c is our first conjectural price point, making this stock a potential 5 bagger from today. 

What think ye? Can anyone improve on this somewhat wishful prediction?


----------



## UPKA (28 August 2007)

moses said:


> And here is the EGO chart together with the MBI chart for comparison. If the comparison proves correct, then MBI is currently on the first teeny sign of a rise on the EGO chart, which would make this stock extremely attractive indeed!
> So, 4c or 5c is our first conjectural price point, making this stock a potential 5 bagger from today.
> What think ye? Can anyone improve on this somewhat wishful prediction?





Hi moses, its hard to set a price on this sort of stock, without some sort of valuation done. I had a very conservative value of 2c on EGO when it was still trading below 1c, and the market decided to push it all the way up to 6c. the reason of the sharp rises in SP not because its still undervalued at 6c, bt the lack of sellers. As soon as the sellers come back in, it got knocked down to where we r today. And most importantly, EGO was expecting a drill result from Canning Basin, I dunno if MBI is expecting any price sensitive annoucements in the short term.


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 August 2007)

UPKA said:


> Hi moses, its hard to set a price on this sort of stock, without some sort of valuation done. I had a very conservative value of 2c on EGO when it was still trading below 1c, and the market decided to push it all the way up to 6c. the reason of the sharp rises in SP not because its still undervalued at 6c, bt the lack of sellers. As soon as the sellers come back in, it got knocked down to where we r today. And most importantly, EGO was expecting a drill result from Canning Basin, I dunno if MBI is expecting any price sensitive annoucements in the short term.




You don't get any more price sensitive than the one announced today!!!

A 30% interest JV with Crazy Johns. 

The real kicker is that CJs provides a 3 year sales contract with NewCo with option to extend!!!

What I wan't to know is how much this contract with NewCo is worth?


----------



## doctorj (28 August 2007)

moses said:


> What think ye?



I think that's a pretty blatent ramp at worst or very average analysis at best.

What does EGO have to do with a MBI aside from the fact they're both small and at one point were similar in price?


----------



## Sweet Synergy (28 August 2007)

doctorj said:


> I think that's a pretty average ramp.
> 
> What does EGO have to do with a MBI aside from the fact they're both small and at one point were similar in price?




Price is similar but the important similarities are -
They both travelled in a tight channel sideways for considerable time.  
Both broke their channels with MASSIVE volume.


----------



## moses (28 August 2007)

doctorj said:


> I think that's a pretty blatent ramp at worst or very average analysis at best.




Errr..Doc, my comments were an illustrated expansion of UPKA's post. I then described my remarks as "conjectural" and "wishful" and asked what people thought, because maybe we were comparing apples with oranges. Definitely below average analysis, but hardly written in the tone of a "blatant ramp"!


----------



## explod (28 August 2007)

moses said:


> Errr..Doc, my comments were an illustrated expansion of UPKA's post. I then described my remarks as "conjectural" and "wishful" and asked what people thought, because maybe we were comparing apples with oranges. Definitely below average analysis, but hardly written in the tone of a "blatant ramp"!




Putting aside the technicals for a moment, if we consider the  announcement today against the two companies and their potential markets this could well take off and for me is worth a small punt.

Remember.......... I have been wrong before.


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 August 2007)

Here is a link to the product suite which will be provided by the new company: http://www.mobipowered.com/

Any guesses as to how CrazyJohn's will sell these to the public?

i.e will it be installed and priced into every phone which they sell?

or would it be an add on option? possibly a free 3 month trial etc?

I looked on the website but couldn't find any pricing? CJs sell a lot of phones...so we really need to find out what the markup is for each product


----------



## UPKA (28 August 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Here is a link to the product suite which will be provided by the new company: http://www.mobipowered.com/
> 
> Any guesses as to how CrazyJohn's will sell these to the public?
> 
> ...




I'm guessing CJ will install the software on all phones, and charging a service fee for each use, like the contents on 3 and optus Zoo etc. the JV with CJ is important, but Mobi's development in India is even more interesting. they joint up with one of India biggest mobile providers, and mobile ownership rate there is increasing at a great pace. whats good about this sort of company is that they normally have very low development cost, so their profit margin will be high. but its a market where competitors can enter easaily as well...


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 August 2007)

UPKA said:


> I'm guessing CJ will install the software on all phones, and charging a service fee for each use, like the contents on 3 and optus Zoo etc. the JV with CJ is important, but Mobi's development in India is even more interesting. they joint up with one of India biggest mobile providers, and mobile ownership rate there is increasing at a great pace. whats good about this sort of company is that they normally have very low development cost, so their profit margin will be high. but its a market where competitors can enter easaily as well...




Instant messaging requires data transfer...so I'm wondering whether there will be any revenue through the carrier?

As for India, they are expecting $100K+ a month. Very good for cashflow in that it can fund current operations....but hardly buckets of cash for stock value improvement


----------



## UPKA (28 August 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Instant messaging requires data transfer...so I'm wondering whether there will be any revenue through the carrier?
> 
> As for India, they are expecting $100K+ a month. Very good for cashflow in that it can fund current operations....but hardly buckets of cash for stock value improvement




well its still the very early stages for the company, personally i dont think there is much in the fundermentals, at the moment i'll purely base my judgements on the technical side of things. its the most traded stock on ASX today, lets see what tomorrow will bring us.


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 August 2007)

UPKA said:


> well its still the very early stages for the company, personally i dont think there is much in the fundermentals, at the moment i'll purely base my judgements on the technical side of things. its the most traded stock on ASX today, lets see what tomorrow will bring us.




Woah there...this is not a new company..they've been around since before the dotcom bubble!! Infact there SP has been at over $10 in the past!!

*From a fundamental perspective:*

*The recent announcement that CJ is developing its own mobile network (**http://tinyurl.com/2qflkq**), is the real reason that this deal was struck*. I wouldn't mind knowing how much the JV company will be earning in data transfer commision. CJs sell a hell of a lot of phones 


*From a techincal perspective:*

What I like about the chart is that $0.006c seems to be a base...so downside risk is minimized. Until we see hard numbers on the contract and how CJ will be ditributing them, we won't see a major rerating, as the revenue side is an unknown.

However, having said that lets hope we can get some traders onboard to get things moving!!!

All in all, I'm very happy to be onboard at this early stage.


All the best for tomorrow.


----------



## UPKA (28 August 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Woah there...this is not a new company..they've been around since before the dotcom bubble!! Infact there SP has been at over $10 in the past!!




When i mean early, i meant the Mobile platform they designed. yes the platform is ready now, but i think it'll be a while before the public starts to take on the new functions i think.


----------



## viccam (28 August 2007)

Well, very interesting read, great homework. I hope that tomorrow brings better things. 
I got on @ 0.006, and couldn't believe the action today. 
Must admit I didn't think that the ann was that spectacular, only because there wasn't any value put against the deal. 
Potential income from the JV may be the next ann.....


----------



## Pommiegranite (28 August 2007)

viccam said:


> Well, very interesting read, great homework. I hope that tomorrow brings better things.
> I got on @ 0.006, and couldn't believe the action today.
> Must admit I didn't think that the ann was that spectacular, only because there wasn't any value put against the deal.
> *Potential income from the JV may be the next ann*.....




We still need the new JV company particulars also i.e what direction they will be taking etc etc. Hopefully the company will have another announcement for us before the end of this week.


----------



## Parag0n (28 August 2007)

I really like the fundamentals of this company, it's not a one horse races with plenty of operations in Indias mobile phone market as well as back in Australia.

To make things better they have over half a million subscribers to an online chat service which they own, so a cheap easy way to get advertising out for them. According to an earlier report, it could even be more subscribers now.

It will be very interesting to find out just how much this deal is worth to MBI, this stock needs to be re-rated and it may happen now as in a couple of weeks according to the General meeting news release from MBI they are doing a 25:1 share consolidation.


----------



## Parag0n (29 August 2007)

Did some searching and found a few articles about MBI and the recent company announcements, looks pretty good.

http://www.itwire.com/content/view/14212/127/

http://www.insideretailing.com.au/articles-page.aspx?articleType=ArticleView&articleId=1234


----------



## Pommiegranite (29 August 2007)

Does anyone know the fully diluted MC of MBI? I have $12.3 million @ 0.007 as per last Appendix 3b in Dec 06. 

I can't find anything more recent and am aware there have been a few cap raisings since.

Thanks


----------



## explod (29 August 2007)

Parag0n said:


> Did some searching and found a few articles about MBI and the recent company announcements, looks pretty good.
> 
> http://www.itwire.com/content/view/14212/127/
> 
> http://www.insideretailing.com.au/articles-page.aspx?articleType=ArticleView&articleId=1234





An understatement.  I think we are in early on something good here.  Thought  it worth posting part of your references Para..




Crazy John's will be responsible for all sales and marketing and MobiData for providing all technology integration, customisation and new product development, as well as its existing product portfolio. MobiData will retain all its intellectual property and will have the exclusive rights to sell any and all new products to other markets internationally.

MobiData presently offers a range of downloadable applications which are available for sale via download by end users from its website. http://www.mobipowered.com/ The range presently comprises:

- MobiChat: a free mobile instant messaging application that offers interoperability between fixed IM (services including MSN Messenger, Yahoo Messenger and AIM;

- MobiPod: a remote backup service for a phone's contact database. It also provides a web interface that enables users to edit their backed-up contacts from a PC.

- MobiGuard: an application which enables a handset to be locked down and disabled simply by sending an SMS to it. It can later be unlocked with another SMS or by entering a code;

- MobiAntiVirus: virus protection application for Symbian Series 60 handsets; 

- MobiSMS: an SMS management facility which enables messages to be filtered according to content, or blacklisted. 

The company claims these applications are the culmination of more than six years R&D. it has software engineering centres in Brisbane, Australia and Delh, exclusive reseller and partner agreement with India’s largest mobile distributor with 32,000 outlets in India and distribution in North America, Scandinavia and SE Asia.


----------



## moses (30 August 2007)

Wow. Its been a quiet day so far for MBI, but a 38 million share (more than $270k) buy just took out all the 0.007c shares. Someone is serious about this stock.


----------



## finnsk (30 August 2007)

New IPO floating in september doing similar things as MBI what impact will datasquirt have at MBI they will float at $0.90 http://www.datasquirt.com/


----------



## Parag0n (31 August 2007)

finnsk said:


> New IPO floating in september doing similar things as MBI what impact will datasquirt have at MBI they will float at $0.90 http://www.datasquirt.com/




While that company has good prospective partners it does have a severe lack of contracts for actual revenue.

Also somebody almost bought 40 million at 0.7c today... goes down well with the 30 million purchase at 0.9.... quite big chomps, possibility of institutional investing.


----------



## moses (31 August 2007)

MBI in pre-open on ann, preliminary report. They sound very excited and pleased with themselves ("we as a board could not be more pleased with where your company is") and report $5.3M cash from high net worth investors, instos, yadda yadda.


----------



## chicken8 (26 September 2007)

what happened to MBI guys?

on commsec it says invalid stock code and when i look for it on ASX.com.au it doesn't show up

do they do this when they consolidate shares?


----------



## the_jackal (26 September 2007)

Check out the annoucement on September 19th! They demerged the company to make to seperate companies with Crazy John's,


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 September 2007)

Here it is

ASX Release September 19, 2007 Mobi Limited ACN 009 805 298 (ASX:MBI) Demerger of mobile application business Melbourne, Australia 
• Demerger of MobiData-Group Pty Ltd by way of distribution in specie of shares to Mobi Ltd shareholders in new proposed ASX listing with free attaching option 
• Expansion of Exclusive Crazy John’s deal to now be global and to include Indian deal
• Crazy John’s to receive $1.5 m of shares in demerged entity (representing 10% of the demerged entity) in exchange for spending $1.5m for further global development of the MobiData-Group products 
• MobiData-Group Pty Ltd revenue split increases from 30% to 40% 
• Crazy John’s to appoint two Directors to proposed demerged ASX entity. 
• Intent to build single purpose publicly traded entity in partnership with Crazy John’s corporate, development and sales team with global reach. The Board of Directors has pleasure in announcing the Company’s intent to demerge MobiData-Group Pty Ltd, its 100% wholly owned subsidiary, by way of distribution in specie to shareholders. The demerged entity will have a separate listing on the ASX. Shareholders will receive shares distributed to them in specie in the demerged listed entity, and they will also receive a free attaching option to subscribe for further shares, at an as yet to be set price and terms thereto. We shall advise the market of these precisely at an appropriate future date. Shares will be distributed to shareholders pro rata to their shareholding in Mobi Limited. The Record date for this demerger will be October 5, 2007. This demerger will be subject to Taxation, ASIC, ASX, regulatory and shareholder approvals. It is anticipated that this demerger will occur within 120 days of this Release. John Ilhan, Founder and CEO of Crazy John’s said, “We had already attested to our belief in the MobiData-Group platform and applications by committing to the joint venture. Upon reflection we wanted to expand the deal to take in the Globe as we believe that with Crazy John’s expertise we can drive a significant commercial outcome.” He added, “Our interests are now further aligned by becoming a 10%


----------



## chicken8 (26 September 2007)

so what does this mean regarding the current shareholders and their shares?

do they no longer exist or what?


----------



## DionM (26 September 2007)

chicken8 said:


> so what does this mean regarding the current shareholders and their shares?
> 
> do they no longer exist or what?




As above, bolding for effect ...



> Intent to build single purpose publicly traded entity in partnership with Crazy John’s corporate, development and sales team with global reach. The Board of Directors has pleasure in announcing the Company’s intent to demerge MobiData-Group Pty Ltd, its 100% wholly owned subsidiary, by way of distribution in specie to shareholders. The demerged entity will have a separate listing on the ASX. *Shareholders will receive shares distributed to them in specie in the demerged listed entity, and they will also receive a free attaching option to subscribe for further shares, at an as yet to be set price and terms thereto*. We shall advise the market of these precisely at an appropriate future date. *Shares will be distributed to shareholders pro rata to their shareholding in Mobi Limited*. The Record date for this demerger will be October 5, 2007




In other words, relax, it's all good.

I got in with a small parcel just before it happened ...


----------



## nahman (1 October 2007)

Got in at 0.007, sold at 0.009 and rebought at 0.007, now the long wait!
Good potential here in terms of economic fundamentals.


----------



## $unny (3 October 2007)

sorry i was away, just got bac

so what did it close at? before it was taken down from asx, also did i miss the fun? thanks


----------



## chicken8 (3 October 2007)

it closed at 0.5c

very disappointing. now the long wait to see what happens, and how many shares and options we get


----------



## nahman (3 October 2007)

chicken8 said:


> it closed at 0.5c
> 
> very disappointing. now the long wait to see what happens, and how many shares and options we get




I think it was market manipulation though, ie millions of shares just dumped, potentially it could have risen a bit more


----------



## moses (4 October 2007)

My Yahoo "Stockticker" stock watcher says that MBI has gone up 8% today to 13c, but my e-trade stock monitor of stocks I own still thinks its worthless.

So who is trading this stock and how? Can someone explain what I am missing here?


----------



## nahman (4 October 2007)

you sure the mbi you looking at is in the asx?
asx and both etrade have nothing on MBI, there have been announcements though,

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...s.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=on&asxCode=MBI

annual report, issue of shares and all systems go pretty much


----------



## chicken8 (4 October 2007)

MBI still shows on my widgets

been fluctuating between 11c and 13c

and its name is Mobi LTD DEF SET


----------



## nahman (4 October 2007)

chicken8 said:


> MBI still shows on my widgets
> 
> been fluctuating between 11c and 13c
> 
> and its name is Mobi LTD DEF SET




confused and wondering when im going to get shares issued in the new mobi..      



//edit

been given the shares now... YAY!


----------



## chicken8 (4 October 2007)

nahman said:


> confused and wondering when im going to get shares issued in the new mobi..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what shares? whats the company code? how many shares? whats the share price?

how do i check if i got them?


----------



## nahman (5 October 2007)

chicken8 said:


> what shares? whats the company code? how many shares? whats the share price?
> 
> how do i check if i got them?




in my portfolio still says theyre worth nothing, but the quantity is 25 times less than what i had before, had 900,000 so now i have 36,000. THis is on my etrade account, asx code: MBIDA, except in my account theyre still called MBI, however by the 10th oct (i think thats what the announcement says) is when everything should be good to go and yes im anxious about how that will go down current price 12.5, but very low quantity traded and its trading basis is NL RD RE.


----------



## MaryPoppins (10 October 2007)

Hi Nahman,

No still not showing, just the 1:25. Probably get an announcement around 3.55pm.  I too am waiting and watching.


----------



## nahman (11 October 2007)

MaryPoppins said:


> Hi Nahman,
> 
> No still not showing, just the 1:25. Probably get an announcement around 3.55pm.  I too am waiting and watching.




Recent announcement today, 12:41pm, consolidation of capital update, the company will resume trading under MBI on the asx from friday the 12th Oct. aka tomorrow, lets hope it opens up at 50cents or something ridiculously high.


----------



## chicken8 (11 October 2007)

in my commsec it shows im holding MBI and MBIDA

i never held MBIDA. are they free shares that i have been issued?

has anyone else had these issued to them?


----------



## DionM (11 October 2007)

chicken8 said:


> in my commsec it shows im holding MBI and MBIDA
> 
> i never held MBIDA. are they free shares that i have been issued?
> 
> has anyone else had these issued to them?




Yeah I've got my original number of MBI shares / 25 against MBI as "registered" but 0 available.   And I've got the same number against MBIDA for available units, but 0 registered.

SP for MBIDA is 0.105 too.


----------



## chicken8 (11 October 2007)

DionM said:


> Yeah I've got my original number of MBI shares / 25 against MBI as "registered" but 0 available.   And I've got the same number against MBIDA for available units, but 0 registered.
> 
> SP for MBIDA is 0.105 too.




same with me

can someone explain to me what this means? does this mean we only have the 1/25th amount of shares in either MBI OR MBIDA or did we receive MBIDA for free?


----------



## nahman (11 October 2007)

chicken8 said:


> same with me
> 
> can someone explain to me what this means? does this mean we only have the 1/25th amount of shares in either MBI OR MBIDA or did we receive MBIDA for free?




i think MBIDA will be the new MBI shares, would be the same price, MBIDA is for deferred settlement trading while MBI doesnt exist, but tomorrow MBI will exist so i presume MBIDA will be renamed to MBI. Something along those lines, wait until tomorrow should be clarified then. Lets hope for a big upswing..


----------



## MaryPoppins (11 October 2007)

My Etrade account is not showing any MBIDA?  As for MBI it only has the 1:25 portion with no market value.  Am I the only one that Mobi forgot to issue shares to today?


----------



## nahman (11 October 2007)

MaryPoppins said:


> My Etrade account is not showing any MBIDA?  As for MBI it only has the 1:25 portion with no market value.  Am I the only one that Mobi forgot to issue shares to today?




i havent got them either yet still 0 value with the 1/25 dont worry!

tomorrow's game is not too far away =D


----------



## moses (12 October 2007)

Well MBI is back trading as per normal with 1/25 of the shares. But the SP is rather disappointing, and looks like going lower.

Aren't we also supposed to be getting some other shares in a new company?


----------



## nahman (12 October 2007)

the new MBI is the new company i think - its the newly consolidated company and yes, it is extremely disappointing about the SP because it might go lower than it is now


----------



## nahman (16 October 2007)

This stock seems like it will go nowhere fast unless theres more positive announcements bit disappointing really.


----------



## nahman (22 October 2007)

Trading halt, IMO severely undervalued at the moment, something will hopefully come out of this   was considering accumulating while under 11c


----------



## Sean K (22 October 2007)

nahman, Why would this be going nowhere fast and then severely undervalued a few days later? Can you please expand on your reasoning behind posts a little so we are more informed? Cheers, kennas


----------



## nahman (22 October 2007)

kennas said:


> nahman, Why would this be going nowhere fast and then severely undervalued a few days later? Can you please expand on your reasoning behind posts a little so we are more informed? Cheers, kennas




well read my whole post: going nowhere fast unless announcement  which there is now.
Undervalued because of pre consolidation was trading at 0.006-0.011 lets say average of 0.007 weighted by volume. The consolidation was 25:1 Multiply 0.007 by   25 = 17.5c. Current prices trading between 0.091 and 0.10. There is great value trading and buying now (before todays trading halt anyway). Simple maths mate.
Was that easy to understand?


----------



## JackC (23 October 2007)

I'm wondering whether this ann. is anything to do with the fact that "Crazy John" has just passed away. I know Mobi have recently signed a deal with them so it could have an effect on how things stand.
I would have to agree that MBI is looking undervalued & its hard to understand why. Its tempting to top up at these prices, but guess we'll just have to see what happens tomorrow


----------



## michael_selway (23 October 2007)

JackC said:


> I'm wondering whether this ann. is anything to do with the fact that "Crazy John" has just passed away. I know Mobi have recently signed a deal with them so it could have an effect on how things stand.
> I would have to agree that MBI is looking undervalued & its hard to understand why. Its tempting to top up at these prices, but guess we'll just have to see what happens tomorrow




This stock used to be $400+ at one stage?

thx

MS

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 -- -- -- 
EPS -4.0 -- -- -- 
DPS 0.0 -- -- -- *


----------



## ricm (23 October 2007)

Jackc,
To my understanding John passed away this morning, the TH was enforced the day before. Also mbi isnt just about the CJ's deal. 
An eerie coincidence, or is it, just like the Today Tonight article appearing on him last nite.

Condolences to the Ilhan family.


----------



## nahman (24 October 2007)

Seems like I was right about the company being undervalued, even the company thinks so in todays announcement, free shares too


----------



## davidj123 (24 July 2008)

Does anybody think this could start turning around, just looks good. As far as I know this company has no debt, and it was once a four hundred  dollar stock, might be worth throwing $400 at it.


----------

